# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  الغياب عن المدرسة ايام الوفيات

## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تتكرر ظاهرة الغياب عن المدرسة من قِبل طلابنا وطالبتنا الأعزاء أيام الوفيات 
نراهم يتركون مقاعدهم الدراسية شاغرة ويتخبطون في الشوارع دون هُدى او ينامون لأوقات متأخرة واذا سألتهم عن سبب الغياب يقولون " اليوم وفاة " 
ولو سألتهم عن شخصية المتوفي في هذا اليوم" مَن يكون "فالغالبية العظمى الا من رحم ربي لا يعرفون اسم الامام المتوفى 
أسئلتي 
هل تؤيد ام تعارض ظاهرة الغياب عن المدرسة في مثل هذه المناسبات ....ولماذا؟
هل تظن ان تكرار الغياب بمثل هذ الصورة يُعيق الحركة التعليمية ويؤجل المنهج الدراسي اسبوع او اكثر ؟؟
هل الدراسة تتعارض مع احياء مثل هذه المناسبات ؟؟
مع تحياتي 
نـــــوارة الـــــدنيا

----------


## Abert Sapeel

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*التغيب عن المدرسة أيام ذكرى استشهاد أئمة أهل البيبت عليهم السلام ، شيء مو واجب على الطلبة العمل به ،*


*ولكنهم يقومون به ، وخاصة الطلاب (الأولاد) تهربا من الدراسة ، بحجة يوم ذكرى شهادة الإمام ،وأغلبهم لا يحضرون حتى الحسينيات لاحياء هذه الذكرى،*


*والمسؤولية تقع على عاتق الأهل اللي يسمحون لأطفالهم بالتغيب عن المدرسة ، فالأولاد الصغار لا يذهبون للحسينات بل يسرحون ويمرحون في الطرقات فلماذا نغيبهم عن المدرسة ؟؟*


*قد يقول قائل إنهم يغبيون عن المدرسة للذهاب للحسينية، لإحياء ذكرى وفاة المعصوم عليه السلام*


*حسنا نحن نؤيد ونحث أبناءنا الطلاب للذهاب للحسينيات ، وليكن ذهابهم مساء (أي ليلة الوفاة) ويوم الوفاة عصرا ، فهناك بعض المجالس تعقد مجالس العزاء بفترة العصر ،*


*نؤيد غياب الطلبة بوجه عام عن المدرسة في عشرة محرم (من اليوم السابع إلى اليوم العاشر) وفي يوم أربعينية الإمام الحسين عليه السلام ، وذكرى وفاة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله ، وفي ذكرى استشهاد أمير المؤمنين في الحادي والعشرين من شهر رمضان اعتقد إنه لا تقام مجالس عزاء صباحا ، فلا يلزم الغياب إن كان في أيام دوام ، وليس إجازة رسمية* 



*ولكِ أختي نوارة الدنيا ،، جزيل الشكر ووافر التقدير لهذا الموضوع المميز*


*مع تحياتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*أؤيد*ولماذا؟
*أشوفها ظاهرة جميلة وإن كان المتغيب ما يعرف وفاة من ... وأعتقد أكثر ما يدعوا طلاب اليوم لهذا الغياب هم أنفسهم المدرسين ويمكن لو حضر الطالب وما شاف طلاب حضروا سألوه ليش جاي اليوم تحاريم...*
هل تظن ان تكرار الغياب بمثل هذ الصورة يُعيق الحركة التعليمية ويؤجل المنهج الدراسي اسبوع او اكثر ؟؟

*لا يعيق ولا هم يحزنون ... أصلاً المناهج الدراسية ما فيها شيء بس شكليات ... الفصل الواحد يآخذ له شهر وين قاعدين ( بالمعنى مافي دراسة ) لاحظت هذا في الجامعة حيث الفصل الواحد يآخذ له إسبوع ... يعني كمية محرزة من الدروس... ولما أقارنها باللي يعطونا في المدرسة أحس أصلا ما في دراسة ... لو فعلاً تتغير المناهج وتصير متوافقة مع إحتياجات الواقع المعاش نعم يمكن أييد عدم الغياب بس فعلاً الدراسة بهذه الصورة شكليات...*
هل الدراسة تتعارض مع احياء مثل هذه المناسبات ؟؟
*لا ما تتعارض التركيز الاكثر مع الغياب هو في يوم عاشوراء ... بس لأن واقعنا الدراسي يخلي الغياب ما يأثر على الدراسة ...*  
*هذا الموضوع يحتاج لآراء المدرسين أنفسهم ونسمع وجهات نظرهم...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ـ أأيد في عشرة محرم ووفاة النبي الأكرم صلوات ربي عليه
اما في الوفيات طوال العام اذا كان الهدف هو الراحة قطعا اعارض 

اذا سيغيب ليتسكع في الشوارع او لينام الى الظهر او للسهر او او

لأعذار واهيةابدا لا اوافق واعارض بشدة التسيب والتأخر في الدروس

اما من سيذهب ليحضر القراءة الحسينة اايد الغياب و بتحفظ
ـ بالنسبة للأعاقة اذا كان في محبة الحسين ونية الغياب لهدف سامي
وهو الإستماع للقراءة الحسينة البركات الألهية تنزل وتعمل كحائل 

بين ايام الغياب والتأخير 
بينما الغياب بدون هدف او للراحة وو نعم يسبب تعطيل و للحركة التعليمية 
ـ الدراسة لا تتعارض مع الإحياء ابدا
حتى بامكان المدرسين تنظيم حفل بالمناسبة خاص للطلاب خارج وقت الدراسة لكن ما يقوم به الصبية والفتيات هذه الأيام من تسكع وغيره 
بغية الراحة  هو ما يفسد الهدف من الإحياء 

موضوع جميل جدا للنقاش

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

اؤيد الغياب 


وفي جميع الوفيات لجميع الائمة عليهم السلام 

يوم يومين ثلاثة اربعه كم يوم بيكون في السنه بيغيبون 

15 او 17 يوم 

ما راح تتاثر دراستهم بغيابهم هالكم يوم وخاصة انه بتكون مفرقة مو مجتمعه عشان تأثر عليهم 

وعن نظامي معاهم  اروح وياهم الماتم , وفي الليل اخرهم في النوم ونروح نسمع وياهم اكثر من حسينية , وفي الصباح نفس الشي اذا كان في مجال عندي اروح الحسينية احيانا اوديهم واحيانا لا على حسب الظرف 

هكذا يتعلم الطفل اهمية احياء امر شرائع الله 

والمدرسين يضبطون امرهم على ان الطلبه  راح يغيبون ايام الوفيات ويرتبون امورهم على هذا الاساس 



وحتى احنا اذا كانو بيغيبون ايام الوفيات ناخذ راحتنا في الليل ونقدر نروح اكثر من حسينية , وما بنحاتي ان من الصبح علينا قعدة من المبكر عشان نجهزهم وهالسوالف 

يعني غيابهم يخدمني بعد

----------


## فرح

هل تؤيد ام تعارض ظاهرة الغياب عن المدرسة في مثل هذه المناسبات ....ولماذا؟
اويدا ..اولاً الطالب /ه.. يفهم ليش هو غائب وليش الغياب 
بسبب فقدان هذا الامام العظيم واستغل الوقت واشرح ليه حتى لو نقاط 
مبسطه عن الامام وكينيته وحياته ومهمته ومن تسبب في قتله 
ومن الامام بعده وبهيك الطفل يتعرف اكثر ع ائمته عليهم السلام 
واكيد فيه مجالس حسينه ومساجد ..
بس اكره الغياب والتسكع في الشوارع بجد ظاهره مو حلووه ابد ..
هل تظن ان تكرار الغياب بمثل هذ الصورة يُعيق الحركة التعليمية ويؤجل المنهج الدراسي اسبوع او اكثر ؟؟
اكيد لا يمكن لو كانت ايام متواصله اقول نعم بس هي ايام متفرقه 
واكيد المعلميناو المعلمات ماخذين احتياط في هالشي .
هل الدراسة تتعارض مع احياء مثل هذه المناسبات ؟؟
ما اعتقد 
تسلمي غاااليتي نــــــــــــوااره 
ويعطيك العاافيه

----------


## وردة المستقبل

أوايد
ولماذا؟
احترام الى اهل البيت وزي ماقالو الي قبلي واني مثل اختي فرح احب ااشرح ليش بيغيب وكيف نقتل الامام ومن امه وابوه  ولما اروح اتسمع وخصوصا ان اهلي عندهم ماتم وفيه طبخ واح لما ارجع اساله ويش كانت المحاضره وعن ايش اتكلم مع ان ولدي في صف ثاني بس ساعات يعلمني ماما اليوم الشيخ قال هالشي اشرحيه واخليه يشارك في العزاودعو ايصير رادود فالغياب مؤيد 
هل تظن ان تكرار الغياب بمثل هذ الصورة يُعيق الحركة التعليمية ويؤجل المنهج الدراسي اسبوع او اكثر ؟؟
ابدا لا يعيق المنهج الدراسي كل شهر يوم 
هل الدراسة تتعارض مع احياء مثل هذه المناسبات ؟؟
لا ماتخيل

----------


## h>n

انا مع غياب الطلاب أيام الوفيات 

حتى لو نام في بيتهم 

بهذا الغياب سجل موقف ضد الظلم و الوقوف مع المعصومين عليهم السلام 

الغالبية من الطلاب حتى لو قلتوا غير هذا يعرفوا ان  غداً مثلاً وفاة الأمام أو النبي 

مدرسي الدين في منطقة القطيف عندهم تقويم خاص بالمناسبات الدينية عندنا 

اذا احترمنا عقيدتنا و قادتنا سوف يحترمنا الآخرين غصباً عنهم 

و اذا ابتعدنا عن أهل البيت و مرت أحزانهم كأن شيئاً لم يكن فما الفرق بيننا وبين الآخرين 

في أيام الوفيات أصلاً المدرسين ما يشرحوا دروس جديدة

----------


## لحظة خجل

هل تؤيد ام تعارض ظاهرة الغياب عن المدرسة في مثل هذه المناسبات ....ولماذا؟ أوايد / انا مني وحده كل وفاة اغيبه اروح اتسمع واذا ما اغيب معناة ما اعرف وفاة منو والي يتغيبو بحجة وفاة هذا عذر غير كافي اذا لم يكن يعرف وفاة اي امام
ونحن لدينا في الفصل طالبة اخوه ملا يقرا وكل وفة تقول واني اتازم من اسمع طاري وفاة
هل تظن ان تكرار الغياب بمثل هذ الصورة يُعيق الحركة التعليمية ويؤجل المنهج الدراسي اسبوع او اكثر ؟؟اني مااحب تكرار الغياب  الا  اذا كان في وفاة واكيد غيري له راي آخر
هل الدراسة تتعارض مع احياء مثل هذه المناسبات ؟؟نعم تتعارض لان بعضهم يغيبو بس عشان لا مذاكرة بس مقابلة  التلفزيون والكمبيوتر بس اجازة رسميه مانمنع احد يسوي الي يحبه بس هو اذا غاب عن المدرسة بحجة وفاة لا يروح العزاء ولا يروح قرايه 


طبعاً الكلام ينطبق على بعض شبابنا وبناتنا الله يحفظهم


تحياتي

----------


## بَـوُح اْلنَدَى

بسم الله نبداء ..
انا مني وحده من المعارضيـن لذلك ..
السبب ,, صحيح اهل البيت سلام الله عليهم .. نفرح الى فرحهم ونحزن الى حزنهم ..
بس احنا لوغبنا بنغيب الصباح .. 
طيب غيبوا على عينا وعلى راسنا ,,
طيب بتغيبوا شنوا بتسوو ..بتسمعوا ؟
الي بتسمع اغيب..
اما الي بنام لا يغيب احسن اليه ..
هذا رايي اني ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم انا اؤيد الغياب  ايام الوفيات لان غالبا الوفايات اروح الليل والعصر والصبح الحسينية يعني مايمدي اسوي شي هذا اول شي ثاني شي احترام للائمة مشكورة خيتو ع الموضوع

----------


## مريم المقدسة

*نؤيد غياب الطلبة بوجه عام عن المدرسة في عشرة محرم (من اليوم السابع إلى اليوم العاشر) وفي يوم أربعينية الإمام الحسين عليه السلام ، وذكرى وفاة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله ، وفي ذكرى استشهاد أمير المؤمنين في الحادي والعشرين من شهر رمضان*
*احترام اهل البيت واجب على الشيعة وهدة الشعائر والتزام الشيعة بهالتعريف العالم انا اقامة العزاء وايام الوفيات وغياب الطلاب من حب اهل البيت علهم السلام*
*فنحن سلم لمن سلامهم وحرب لمن حاربهم نفرح لفرحهم ونحزن لحزنهم*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم 
مع احترامي الشديد لجميع الاراء المعارضة والمؤيدة للغياب 
وشكري الشديد لكل من شارك سواء بالتصويت او النقاش 
وجهة نظري الخاصة التي لا أفرضها على احد
أهل البيت عليهم السلام حثونا على طلب العلم  سواء العلوم الدينية او الدنيوية وبامكاننا بسهولة امساك العصى من المنتصف..ليس من حق المدرس التابع لوزارة ذات قوانين ان يعطي للطلاب اجازة  فهناك من الطلاب من يرغب في الدراسة ايام الوفيات لعدة اسباب اما لشغفه الشديد بالدراسة او لانه ذهب للعزاء في المساء واكتفى او لعدم وجود حسينيات قريبة من منزله او لعدم وجود من يرافقه للعزاء ...من حق هذا الطالب ان يذهب للمدرسة ويتعلم سواء كان يوم ذكرى وفاة او يوم عادي 
النقطة الثانية ..لو فرضنا ان الامتحانات صادفت ايام وفيات فهل راح نقول للطلاب غيبوا والا راح نشجعهم على الدراسة وذاكروا زين 
صادفنا هالمسألة من وقت قريب كانت الامتحانات النهائية في شهر محرم الحرام وكان الطلاب حريصين على الذهاب للعزاء وفي نفس الوقت رايناهم في مواكب العزاء فلم يكن هناك ما يمنع 
اما من ناحية ما ذكره اخي ابو باسم  بأن مناهجنا الدراسية ما فيها شيء وان كلها شكليات 
صدقني ياخوي ان مناهجنا فيها تركيز كبير 
راح اعطيك مثال  في الكلية درسنا تفاضل وتكامل (1) و (2) و(3) و(4) على مدار سنتين كانت لا تحوي اي جديد بالنسبة للي درسناه بالثانوية في فصول محددة في كتاب الرياضيات  فالتركيز الاكبر كان ايام المدرسة اما الي اخدناه في الكلية كنا نتعتبره اعادة لما سبقت دراستة اضف الى ذلك علم الاحصاء والمنطق كل ما اخدناه في الكلية كانت عندنا فكرة شاملة من ايام الثانوية ....بس مشكلتنا ياخوي ان العلم عندنا شيء ثانوي مو اساسي 

الغالية ام محمد 
ياريت كل الامهات مثلك من نعومة اظفار اولادهم يصحبونهم للحسينيات ومجالس العزاء بس الي نشوفه ان القلة القليلة من طلاب المدارس يذهبون لمثل هذه المجالس في ايام الوفيات عدا محرم الحرام 
خلاصة رايي 
ان احنا ممكن نروح في الليل  والعصر للمأتم ونشارك ونروح الصباح للمدرسة بدون اي اشكالية 
وبكذا اخدنا الاجرين 
اجر حضور المأتم  وأجر طلب العلم
وفي الختام اكرر شكري للجميع

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى

واضح أمامي إن الجميع انشق برأيه واستقل بموقفه الشخصي وهذا يعود إلى تفاوت الرؤى بين الجميع وكل شخص يتمتع بوجهة نظر مخالفة تماماً عن غيره وهذا مؤشر طيب علينا أن نستفيد منه ، وواضح أيضاً إن الجميع أدلى برأيه وفتواه الشخصية ولم أجد واحداً نأى بنفسه إلى حيث المعتقد أو بالأحرى إلى مهد الفتوى وكلف نفسه بالرجوع إلى أحد المشائخ ليسأله بالتحديد عن حكم العزوف والتخلف عن حضور المدرسة أثناء المناسبات الخاصة فقط بالأئمة المعصومين عليهم السلام ؟ ولربما الرجوع إلى موقف الدين من تخليد ذكرى الرموز العظام قد يضع لنا النقاط على الحروف ونبقى نحن العوام أمام قرار الأخذ به من عدمه وربما ندخل في تفاصيل عميقة تخلق لنا مسارات متعددة !! لذلك صرنا أمام هذا الطرح الجميل الذي ألقت به الزميلة/ نوارة الدنيا نعيش الرأي الشخصي والفتوى والاجتهاد الفردي ، ولو عدنا عشرات السنين أو ربما مئات السنين لرأيت أجدادنا وآبائنا عوّدونا وربّوا فينا معالم الدين من خلال هذه المواقف والمناسبات وأمرونا أمراً أن نحترم الأئمة وأن نذوب وننصهر في عقائدهم وأفكارهم وأن الحزن عليهم شعيرة من شعائر الدين وعلينا أن نحتفل بهم سواء كان حزناً أو فرحاً وعلى هذا المنوال خططنا لأنفسنا طريقاً وتعبّدنا به وسرنا في دروبه وكذلك غرزنا في أولادنا وأجيالنا كيف نحب أهل البيت (ع) 0
هناك نقطة مهمة يجب أن نوغل التفكير والنقاش فيها وهي ثقافة حب أهل البيت (ع) فلقد مرّ علينا زمن وربما لازال هناك امتداد لهذا الزمن حتى يومنا هذا 00 نشط في هذا الزمن كيف نتعصب ونشدد في حب الإمام الحسين عليه السلام بحيث أصبح بعض الموالين يتحول إلى محب مغالي بحيث يحرم على نفسه الولاء لأي مخالف له في العقيدة ، وقد استأسد البعض فصار يجعل من حبه للإمام الحسين وثورته منطلقاً يحارب به وقوفاً على أن الثورة ضد الظلم والظالمين أمر إلهي ولا يمكن العدول والحياد عنه ، بينما كان لبعض الأشخاص وبالتحديد بعض المراجع رأي آخر أمر به ووضح موقفه وأزال بعض الملابسات عنه وصار حب الحسين مبدأ مثالي نستخلص منه بعض الدروس ونضعه في المكان المناسب وفي الوقت المناسب 0
ربما يطول الحديث والنقاش في هذا الأمر وربما أشطح بكم إلى نوافذ أخرى بعيدة تماماً عن الموضوع الذي نحن بصدده ، لذلك أتوقف لأقول إننا خلقنا وعجنت حياتنا بطينة أهل البيت وعلى خطهم سائرين وعلى مبادئهم وأخلاقهم رسمنا وخططنا حياتنا وإننا موتى لو لم نتعلق بسفينة أهل البيت وإن تعظيمهم والاستزادة والاستنارة بأخلاقهم هي النجاة بمعناها الحقيقي 00 أما مسألة تحديد موقف الطلبة من المواظبة على الدراسة في مناسباتهم من عدمه فهو قرار ربما يعود إلى المرجع والجهة الاسلامية المسؤولة التي نضع عليها جميع مسؤولياتنا فهي الأدرى والتي ترى الأصلح لنا من حيث تحديد قرار الذهاب إلى المدرسة من عدمه !! ولو استثنينا ذلك وصرنا نعتمد على اجتهاداتنا الشخصية فكما تلاحظون فالجميع يرى الأمور بمنظاره الخاص ولو أحببنا أن نستجمع كل الآراء ونستخلصها ونخرج بزبدة الكلام لرأينا أنه لا ضرر من غياب الطالب عن المدرسة في مثل هذه المناسبات ولم نسمع بمن تأثرت أخلاقهم سلباً عند الغياب من المدرسة خصوصاً في هذه المناسبات الخاصة بوفيات أهل البيت (ع) وربما يخرج لنا سؤالاً آخر من بين ثنايا هذا الموضوع وهو ما المانع إذن لو غبنا في مناسبات المواليد أليست هي على غرار الوفيات فكلها مناسبات تمت بأهل البيت0ع0 واحياؤها والتعايش معها تربية عقيدية تقوم فينا حب الأئمة وتعزز فينا التمسك بهم والسير على خطهم الشريف !! فهل هناك اختلاف بين غياب الطلبة أثناء الوفيات وبين حضورهم أثناء المواليد ؟ أعتقد أن هناك موقف آخر سيزودنا به الأعضاء وفي ذلك تشعيب للموضوع ولا بأس فالحديث ذو شجون وربما نحن مع لقاء آخر يجعلنا نوسع ونثري الموضوع على مصراعيه 0
أرى شخصياً أن نثقف أنفسنا لهذه الظاهرة وأن يكون موقفنا تربويا وتعليمياً عند توجيه أبنائنا لغياب هذه المناسبات والأخذ بيد أبنائنا إلى الوعي والإدراك بأن هذا الغياب له معنى عميق وله أبعاد كبيرة في منحى حياته الشخصية ، وأن نضرب على يديه عندما نلحظه يخل بهذا اليوم وأن يحترمه جل الاحترام وأن يستفيد من هذه الفرصة وأن يحييها بما تستحق وأن يمنحها جل اهتمامه حتى لا تصبح في معتقده أمراً هزلياً فتعظيم الشعائر تحمل تنمية للمشاعر والأفكار وتوثيق العلاقة بيننا وبين العترة الطاهرة لا أن تصبح ظاهرة لا تعبر عن مضمون ثقافي أو منطلق عقائدي ، وخلاصة الكلام هي أن نثقف أولادنا ونفتح قلوبهم لهذه المنطلقات وهذه المعتقدات كما لا ننسى ضرورة الرجوع إلى الفقهاء للإستفادة من نور أفكارهم ورؤاهم 0
ربما أعود أو لا أعود هذا هو السؤال ؟
تحياتي لطارحة الموضوع الأخت/ نوارة الدنيا وكذلك لا أنسى بقية الزملاء المحترمين 0
بقلم/ يوم سعيد

----------


## أوراق الشتاء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أني بالصراحه وحده معارضه 
لأن البنات والبنين 
مايروحون الصباح الحسينيه 
بيكونون نايمين 
يعني يروحون المدرسه احسن ليهم 
يسلموااا
على المناقشه الحلوة 
تحياتي 
أوراق الشتاء

----------


## soosah2

عفوا بس انا اؤيد الغياب وخاصة في عشرة محرم
طبعا مستحيل اقولك العشرة كلها
لا من سابع الى عاشر وخاصة عاشر لأنه يكره السعي فيه 
لأمور الدنيا 
ما ابي اطول ان شاء الله الي رجعة الحين مشغولة شوي 
تحياتي 
soosah2

----------


## بَـوُح اْلنَدَى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> أني بالصراحه وحده معارضه 
> لأن البنات والبنين 
> مايروحون الصباح الحسينيه 
> بيكونون نايمين 
> يعني يروحون المدرسه احسن ليهم 
> يسلموااا
> على المناقشه الحلوة 
> ...



 

هذا اهو نفس رايي 
كلام اختي صحيح ..

----------


## star~girl

اني بصراحه ما ائيد الغياب ابداً لاني بنت والبنات اذا غابو يخصمو من المواضبه والسلوك درجتين   :evil:  والله حرام بس للأولاد ائيده لان الاولاد عادي يغيبو و الاساتذه هم الي يقولو ليهم بكرا غيبو زين و الاولاد يستانسووحنا البنات ننقهر :evil:

----------


## حبي حيدري

بسم الله الرحيم

رحم الله من احيا امرنا اهل البيت

صحيح ال بيت رسول الله رفعوا مكانة من احيا امرهم لانهم امروا الناس بذلك 

من وجهة نظري ارى ان العلم جهاد واهل البيت امروا الناس بالجهاد فالجهاد ليس بالسيف فقط وانما العلم جهاد ايضا لانه يجع الانسان اكثر نورانية  وادراكا بالامور

فالدراسة لاتتعارض مع احياء امر البيت عليهم السلام

المجالس الحسينة لاتحيا في الصباح فقط وانما هي تحيا صباحا وعصرا ومساء 

اشكرم اخوتي على هذه المناقشة الرائعة وفقكم الله جميعا ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

أؤيدليش هم احومو بالسياكل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ليش هم ما اروحو يسمعو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
في مجالس يقرو الصبح 
في ناس اروحو المدرسة لأن اقولو يقعدو في البيت فاضيين أو انامو
فأقول ليهم ليش ما تروحو تسمعو ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهو حتى لو مابتروحو تسمعو فاليأخذها من باب (احترام لأهل البيت)
وشكرا على الموضوع

----------


## الــــنـــاري

هل تؤيد ام تعارض ظاهرة الغياب عن المدرسة في مثل هذه المناسبات ....ولماذا؟
اؤيد وبقوة ايضاً
لان الغياب لان يعطل سير الدراسة حيث ان الكل يعرف ان يتم الغياب 
آخر اسبوعين من الدراسة وهذا مايأثر >> سبوعين او سبوع متواصل مايأثر !! وناخد المنهج كامل

لذلك اقول ان غياب 5 او 4 ايام حيث ان الوفايات ماتجي كلها في ايام الدراسة وحياناً تجي خميس او جمعة
يعني كلها كم يوم ولمدرسين يكون حاطين الخطة ويعرفو ايام الغيابات ونسقو جداولهم على هذا الاساس
حتى انا في مدرسين من اهل السنة يعرفون ايام المناسبات قبل الطلب 
لانه يكون مجهز الخط الدراسية حقه من قبل
>> زبدة كلامي << غياب من 4 الى 5 ايام بمعدل اسبوع مايعارض الخطة الدراسية >> هذا اذا كان في خطة في منهجنا الزاحف !! 

هل تظن ان تكرار الغياب بمثل هذ الصورة يُعيق الحركة التعليمية ويؤجل المنهج الدراسي اسبوع او اكثر ؟؟
اكيد لا غياب 5 ايام على حب اهل البيت قد تنفعني في الاخرة 
لاني سوف اتعلم اكثر عن اهل البيت
وبنسبة للي يقول روح في الليل والعصر
طيب الي بورح يتسمع او يعزي الى الساعة 1 و 2 الفجر
هذا متى بنام ومتى بيقعد اذا رجعت بيتهم 2 ونص >> اكيد بينتظر الصلاة 
الا اذا كان يجلس بموقت
ولنفرض انه نام وجلس الصباح وراح المدرسة تعبان هل سيستوعب شيئ من الدروس ؟؟
يعني حتى لو جلس في بيتهم نايم افضل ليه
لانه لو راح تعبنا بيجلس في الفصل حاله حال الكرسي موفاهم شي لانه تعبان

هل الدراسة تتعارض مع احياء مثل هذه المناسبات ؟؟
صحيح ماتعارض ولاكن لو الطلبة الي تروح المدرسة تدرس شكليات كما قال الاخ عماد علي >> هل سوف تعرف من هم اهل البيت>عليهم السلام<
 وهل ستتعرف على صاحب المصيبة اكثر في المدرسة ؟؟


اسف على الاطلة وعد توضيح وجهت نظري بشكل اللائق 
بس هذا بسب >> النفسية قافلة اشوي خخخ

مشكورة اختي على الطرح

----------


## solav

اؤئيد
انا بصراحه اعتبرها مهمه عندي انا ماالعب ايام الوفاه اذا غبت في الظهيره اروح الحسينيه ماانام
وبعض الشباب الله يستر عليهم كله قاعدين في الشوارع ويغيبو ويسمعو اغاني والله انهم مو شيعه هاذيلي ظاهريين ليش مايروحو كل الناس تروح الا هم لايكون على راسهم ريشه

----------


## ولاء الزهراء

انا وحده أؤيد اذا كانت في حاله وحده
انهم يعرفون امامهم وماينامون ولا يدورون في الشوارع
ولو احد من اهلك متوفي بتداوم
خل الامام في مقام احد من اهلك المقربين
احتراماً له وتقديراً مانداوم في يوم وفاته
اذا هاليوم اهو اللي بيعطل اشغالنا خل تتعطل

----------


## نــ 86 ــور

السلام عليكم






> *أؤيد*
> 
> ولماذا؟
> *أشوفها ظاهرة جميلة وإن كان المتغيب ما يعرف وفاة من ... وأعتقد أكثر ما يدعوا طلاب اليوم لهذا الغياب هم أنفسهم المدرسين ويمكن لو حضر الطالب وما شاف طلاب حضروا سألوه ليش جاي اليوم تحاريم...* 
> هل تظن ان تكرار الغياب بمثل هذ الصورة يُعيق الحركة التعليمية ويؤجل المنهج الدراسي اسبوع او اكثر ؟؟
> 
> *لا يعيق ولا هم يحزنون ... أصلاً المناهج الدراسية ما فيها شيء بس شكليات ... الفصل الواحد يآخذ له شهر وين قاعدين ( بالمعنى مافي دراسة ) لاحظت هذا في الجامعة حيث الفصل الواحد يآخذ له إسبوع ... يعني كمية محرزة من الدروس... ولما أقارنها باللي يعطونا في المدرسة أحس أصلا ما في دراسة ... لو فعلاً تتغير المناهج وتصير متوافقة مع إحتياجات الواقع المعاش نعم يمكن أييد عدم الغياب بس فعلاً الدراسة بهذه الصورة شكليات...*
> 
> هل الدراسة تتعارض مع احياء مثل هذه المناسبات ؟؟
> ...



 

وجهة نظري مثل وجهة نظر الاخ عماد علي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أيدها بقوة  
مثال : حسيــن ذهب للحسينية في الليل 
ثم ذهب للعزاء في نص  الليل ولم يرجع إلى البيت إلا الساعه 2 ونص  
متى يمديه ينام ويقعد وذاكر ويكتب الواجب و،و،و،و،و،و،و,,,,,,, ؟!!!

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

هل تؤيد ام تعارض ظاهرة الغياب عن المدرسة في مثل هذه المناسبات ....ولماذا؟



أؤيد ,, لان الغيااب ما بيأثر على الدراسه ولا شي خصوصاً ان المعلمات ينظمون وقتهم على هالشي ,, واصلاً صار الشي معرووف اذا وفاة الطالبات والطلاب يغيبوون .. :amuse: 



هل تظن ان تكرار الغياب بمثل هذ الصورة يُعيق الحركة التعليمية ويؤجل المنهج الدراسي اسبوع او اكثر ؟؟ 


لا يعيق المنهج الدراسي ولا شي ,, اصلاً المعلمات والمعلمين يحصلون ليهم راحه ,, وساعات المعلمات والمعلمين اهم اللي يقولون لطلاب بتغيبون او لا ,, وأكيد ما بنكمل الفصل الا احنا مكملين الدرووس  :bigsmile: .. كله ياخذون حصص اضافيه  :toung:  

هل الدراسة تتعارض مع احياء مثل هذه المناسبات ؟؟ 

لا ما تتعارض ’’ واكثر الغياب يكون في محرم وعاشوراء  :amuse:  


تسلمين خيتو على الموضوع الرائع 


الله يعطيج الف عاافيه 


تقبلي مروري البسيط  :embarrest:

----------


## حلا الروح

اؤيد ..

(( ماعندي تعليق )) 

مشكووور ع ـــــــــــــــــآلطرح ..

تحياتي ..

----------


## تأبط بودره

*هل تؤيد ام تعارض ظاهرة الغياب عن المدرسة في مثل هذه المناسبات ....ولماذا؟*
*نعم*
*أؤيد هذه الظاهره، و إن كان تطبيقها خاطئ.*

*إذا مات علم، فأنه على الأقل يوقف له دقيقة صمت، إحتراما له، و إن لم يكن الصامت حزين.*
*فما بالكم بإمام.*


*نعم، قد لا يعرف البعض من الأمام صاحب المصيبه،* 
*و لكن هذا لا يغير في مقامنا و تقديرنا له.*
*و على الأقل، الغياب، أو بمعنى أصح الحداد، مظهر من مظاهر الولاء و وحدة الصف.*


*هل تظن ان تكرار الغياب بمثل هذ الصورة يُعيق الحركة التعليمية ويؤجل المنهج الدراسي اسبوع او اكثر ؟؟*

*هل الدراسة تتعارض مع احياء مثل هذه المناسبات ؟؟*
*سلامي على مناهجنا و لا الإستغلال الحقيقي للوقت ..*

*لو شهر الغياب .. مافرقت ..*



 :bigsmile:  
*تقديري لكم ع الموضوع*
*لا عدمناكم*

----------


## فاطمهـ الحبوبه

اوؤيد واوؤيد واؤيد
اوؤيد الغياب في جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــع الوفيات
حتى لو ماكان يعرف وفاة من وينام في البيت الى يوم ثاني-طبعا المفروض هذا مايصير_
يكفي ان بغيابة نصرة للإمام ولفت نظر مهمة جدا للجماعة 
وانا اشوف ان الغياب في هذه الأيام المباركة يجعل بركة في الحفظ والاستيعاب
وله دور في تقوية علاقتنا بآل البيت عليهم الــــــــــــــــــسلام
مشكوورين الموضوع مهم جدا

----------

